# New Brook Trout Regs in The UP.



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364-448127--,00.html

And this link is the Map(s) and descriptions.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d..._brook_trout_streams_Sep_25_2017_601768_7.pdf

I should note here that the changes have been made only on _33 sections_ of streams across the UP. *Not all Type 1 streams are affected by the changes.
*
Seems like a decent compromise for those who were for and against the change.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info PunyTrout.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting. This has been quite a roller coaster with proposals being radically altered one way or the other, glad it's over for while. A long while, I hope.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

These regs leave one unanswered question - will they include the current set of about 11 10-limit reaches?

When will the '18-'19 regs be published?

One of the regulations pushes the 10-limit line, on an existing 'research' reach, way up into the head of the system from it's current point. (The system is absolutely loaded with double digit Trout of all 3 species, even after 4-5 years of the higher limit). There are a few of these where I would be impressed if someone had the patience to fish the heavy, heavy cover present to even catch 10 legal Brook Trout - lots of small ones 'up at the top'.

I think my ideal solution to this question would be to make a ten fish limit on reaches not open to the Great Lakes; some of the current high-limit streams meet that test, some don't; same with the new ones. This would simplify the decision making process considerably, and help grow Brookie populations where Coasters can be produced.

Regardless, spreading out the 10-limit waters might reduce overall pressure on any given reach, a major variable for the slowly expanding set of 10-limit areas. I hope money can be found for a lot more surveys on 5/10 water for comparison. But I don't think Brook Trout fishing drives $$ and research much anyway.


----------

